# Avery hex bumper



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just got some new Avery Hex bumpers. These things seem really really hard compaired to my lucky dogs. Anybody have problems with them


----------



## Rhenee Fadling (May 23, 2008)

They really are made out of some hard material, a little too hard if you ask me, but we made a minor investment in them - we bought six, three of the small and three large. My other complaint is the black/white can be tough to see on slightly rough water in bright light conditions.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah i think so too. I have 6 or 8 and I think I will just use them for pile work. They shouldn't make a loud thud sound when you drop one on the hardwood floor. Glad they were only like $3


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

I had one crack but Avery took care of that. Great Customer service for me. the only thing I do different is change the rope out the ones they put on are to short and the rope material collects a lot of stickers and stuff. I do like the way they hand throw they are weighted just right for long throws. I plan on getting more.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I ordered 6 yesterday, seems like the jury is still out on them.


----------



## arkfisher (May 28, 2008)

I read some reviews on them and it seemed that no one liked them. I bought some from gundogsonline.com I really like them.

http://www.gundogsonline.com/dog-tr...-bumpers/regular-size-sure-grip-dummies.html#


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was hopeful, but as usual was disappointed. I bought six from gundogsonline when they were on sale, couldn't pass them up. I do agree though that they should be good for pile work. From now on I'll stick to my lucky dog's. I


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

You guys who don't like them, have you tried the three inch flashers?

To me, these tend to be the bumpers I grab when training, unless I'm wanting to carry twenty at a time, then I'll grab something smaller and lighter.

I'm extremely happy with the three inch flashers.

Some folks don't like the composition of the throw ropes. I personally like the throw ropes. Besides, what other bumper manufacturer provides throw ropes already attached? 

Chris


----------



## duckslayer (Jul 17, 2008)

If you hard mouth dog the seem to work better. I have used both have both Avery and Dokken's and most of my dogs prefer the softer of the two. I mainly use the Avery bumpers for force fetching and hard mouth dogs. 
Good luck.
Flint River Retrievers & Supplies


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

I picked up a pack of 6 2" white Avery Hex bumpers and love them so far. 
Yes they are a little hard, but I don't think thats an issue onless your dog is trying to catch them in mid-flight. 

My golden likes to roll the bumpers in his mouth while bringing it back, after I switched to the Hex bumpers the rolling has pretty much stopped. Love the thicker rope dia. makes for tossing the bumper alot farther.


----------



## Okieh2odog (Jul 21, 2006)

h2oknine said:


> the only thing I do different is change the rope out the ones they put on are to short


The rope length on the HexaBumpers has been modified to what I think is the perfect length. My dogs absolutely love the HexaBumpers and they seem to have a calming affect on dogs with hard mouth issues.

I prefer the 3" bumpers over the 2".


----------



## mallarddrake (Mar 20, 2008)

I have used other brands and the Avery Hexa is the only one that I will use. I give it a A+


----------



## jbauer (Jul 14, 2008)

I love the Avery Hexas. They have helped me with my hard-mouthed BLM. They hold up very well. I've been using them for 2+ years.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Chris Atkinson said:


> ..what other bumper manufacturer provides throw ropes already attached? Chris


Bumper Boy's throw bumpers - rope, knob, and flapper on a B/W foam bumper: the most visible I've seen. But quite light (w/o steel insert for BB's) and foam won't last like Lucky Dog/Hallmark/EZ/Hexa...


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

i don't like them, my dogs are very mouthy, rolling them around in there mouths. do not have the problem with birds or other bumpers.
Duane


----------

